# Clever idea



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I could probable figure it out but would be nice to have it in English. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes. That is a cute idea. Having the instructions in English would be great.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

That's cute and any pattern for a draw string bag or even a snood would so it.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, english would be great. If you use google chrome, it automatically puts at the top a choice to translate, which what we have. Also you could copy it and use translate.com and paste and it should translate.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> Yes, english would be great. If you use google chrome, it automatically puts at the top a choice to translate, which what we have. Also you could copy it and use translate.com and paste and it should translate.


Thank you. I have never done that before. Worth a try.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Not sure if I got all of the directions right. Maybe someone else can get it right for us. 

1 row (starting floor)
Crochet loop 8 fixed loops (see)

2 row
The next layer (row) of a rise in work 3 chain stitches (ch). Do this for each row at the start.

4 row
Crochet ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between the 2 ch.
Close round piilosilmukalla (ps). Do this for each row at the end.

5 row
Crochet ed. st in ch-2 chain, see

6 row
Crochet is the second ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between 3 ch.

7 row
Crochet ed. st in ch-chain 3 sc

8 row
Crochet a third ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between 3 or 4 ch.

9 row
Crochet ed. st in ch-chain of 4 or 5, cf.

Continue adjustment layers and layers of solid loops alternately until the circle is suitable for your pot


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is the pattern using Google Chrome's translator



RE POT

materials

jar, jar, jar
a little yarn 
- cotton, bamboo, hemp is good, because they Onat suitable rigid
Tools

crochet hook - choose the size of the wire, so that the round will close and napakkaa
isosilmäinen needle
Don'ts

Work online and stretch it over the jar of "cover". On the bottom of the jar you should put a piece of felt, foam or other padding. If the container is too light, something came up with the bottom of the weight! Keramiikkaruukun outsoles may require something that it does not scratch the table ...

The present network is crocheted in layers, starting in the middle.

Work your head in!
Please note that ohjeeessa does not give quite precise figures! Keep track of how your work will remain back and forth and act on it.

Make a running start

Start a magic ring

1 row (starting layer) 
crochet loop 8 fixed loops (see)

2 row 
to the next layer (row) of a rise in work 3 chain stitches (ch). Do this for each row at the start.

4 rows 
Crochet in each ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between the 2 ch. 
piilosilmukalla Close row (ps). Do this for each row at the end.

5 rows 
Crochet in each ed. st in ch-2 chain, see

6 row 
crochet in every other ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between 3 ch.

7 rows 
Crochet in each ed. st in ch-chain 3 sc

8 round 
Crochet a third ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between 3 or 4 ch.

9 rows 
Crochet in each ed. st in ch-chain of 4 or 5, cf.

Continue adjustment layers and layers of solid loops alternately until the circle is suitable for your pot.

Border

Crochet with Ring of chains, 2-4 coats. See the photos!

Drawstring

Nyöriksi can choose what you want. The attached string is the bottom of the pot putkineulosta, 4-5 loop. The ends of the cord is sewn felt ball.


Crochet Patterns: Viivin virkkausnetti

Knitted tubing Help



The idea and instructions 
Pirjo Sinervo

Revision


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow,what a mess,I couldn't figure this one out. Translator can be useful in some patterns, but not this one lol


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wish the pattern were in English, or could be translated!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


How pretty and yet practical.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That really is a clever idea!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> Yes, english would be great. If you use google chrome, it automatically puts at the top a choice to translate, which what we have. Also you could copy it and use translate.com and paste and it should translate.


I just copy/paste the web address into google translate then save that link. It is not a very precise pattern as it is designed that you can add or subtract rounds to suit your container but it does help a bit with the basics.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

would work well for artists brushes or scrapbookers pens


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

STORE POT

materials

jar, jar, jar
a little yarn 
- cotton, bamboo, hemp is good, because they Onat suitable rigid
Tools

Crochet - select the size with the line, so that the round will close and napakkaa
isosilmäinen needle
Don'ts

Work online and stretch it a jar on top of "The Final Frontier". Can the bottom you should put a piece of felt, foam or other padding. If the container is too light, came up with the bottom of some weight! Keramiikkaruukun outsoles may require something that it does not scratch the table ...

The present network is crocheted layers of the middle of starting.

Work your head in!
Please note that ohjeeessa does not give quite precise figures! Keep track of how your work will remain back and forth and act on it.

Make a start loop

Start a magic ring

1 row (starting layer) 
crochet loop 8 fixed loops (see)

2 row 
to the next layer (row) of a rise in work 3 chain stitches (ch). Do this for each row at the start.

4 rows 
Crochet in each ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between the 2 ch. 
piilosilmukalla Close row (ps). Do this for each row at the end.

5 rows 
Crochet in each ed. st in ch-2 chain, see

6 row 
crochet in every other ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between 3 ch.

7 rows 
Crochet in each ed. st in ch-chain 3 sc

8 round 
Crochet a third ed. round loop adjustment (p), and always between 3 or 4 ch.

9 rows 
Crochet in each ed. st in ch-chain of 4 or 5, cf.

Continue adjustment layers and solid looping layers of alternately until the circle is suitable for your pot.

Border

Crochet with Ring of chains, 2-4 coats. See the photos!

Drawstring

Nyöriksi can choose what you want. The attached pot cord is putkineulosta, 4-5 loop. The cord ends are sewn felt ball.


Crochet Patterns: Viivin virkkausnetti


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Not sure if I got all of the directions right. Maybe someone else can get it right for us.
> 
> 1 row (starting floor)
> Crochet loop 8 fixed loops (see)
> ...


AWESOME! THANK YOU!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's very clever...


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! The translation doesn't help me any. I still don't understand the directions. Darn


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

What language is this in the first place, so that I might have it translated into English?


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

From the web address, I think this is Finnish. I know some who speak Swedish, but no one who speaks Finnish. Anyone here? I love it and think it would also make a great holder for a ball of yarn; the ball wouldn't get away from that!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a great idea, and very pretty! If anyone wants to read it in English you can use Google Chrome as your web browser. It has the option to translate, and usually pops up at the top of the screen asking if you want to.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

And if a thick layer of felt is put in the bottom of the pot, needles can go in point down into the felt.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very useful!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I looked at the picture and counted stitches and wrote out the pattern that I think will work. You may have to adjust a few stitches here and there to make the lace topper fit your pot. Let me know if this helps.
June

Flower Pot Pencil or Needle Storage

1. Start with magic loop and make 8 sc in loop. Join with sl st. Pull tail to close loop.
2. Ch 3 for first dc ch2 dc in next sc 7 times, ch 2. Join with sl st at top of ch 3. ( you have 8 dc and 8 ch2 spaces)
3. Ch 1, 3 sc in first space skip dc and 3 sc in next space 7 times. Join with sl st in ch1.
4. Ch 3 for first dc ch3, skip 2 sc and dc in next stitch 11 times, ch3. Join with sl st in top of ch 3. (you have 12 dc and 12 ch 3 spaces)
5. Ch 1 4 sc in next space skip dc and 4 sc in next space 11 times. Join with sl st in ch 1.
6. Ch 3 for first dc ch 3 or 4 depending on your tension, skip 2 sc, dc in next sc 15 times. Ch 3 or 4. Join with sl st on top of ch 3. (16 dc and ch spaces)
7. Ch 1 skip dc 4 sc in space skip 5 sc in next space 8 times.
8. Ch 3 for first dc  ch 4 or 5 depending on your tension sk 2sc, dc in next sc 23 times. Ch 4 or 5. Join with sl in top of ch 3. (24 dc and ch spaces)
9. Continue with the dc/ch and sc rounds until you reach the rim of your pot. You may have to adjust to treble crochet or half dc if the rounds of dc do not fit well to the rim.
10. Ch 1 and 3 or 4 sc in each space skipping the dc all around. Join with sl st in ch 1.
11. Ch 1 sc in same st ch 5, skip 4 or 5 sc as you like, sc in next sc all around spacing your loops as evenly as you can. The last loop ch 2 dc in first sc.
12. Ch 1 sc in same space,Ch 5 sc in next space all around. Join with sl st in first sc, break yarn or thread and weave in end. Weave in beginning tail as well.
13. Crochet a chain or knit or braid a cord long enough to go around your pot and tie into a bow. Attach pompons on the end. Thread through the loops and tie into a bow.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

That, is very smart!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I looked at the picture and counted stitches and wrote out the pattern that I think will work. You may have to adjust a few stitches here and there to make the lace topper fit your pot. Let me know if this helps.
> June
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I looked at the picture and counted stitches and wrote out the pattern that I think will work. You may have to adjust a few stitches here and there to make the lace topper fit your pot. Let me know if this helps.
> June
> 
> Flower Pot Pencil or Needle Storage
> ...


Thank you JuneS!!


----------

